# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Часы - Сергей Фрунзе (2009)

## JAHolper

ВРЕМЯ ЧАСТО УБИВАЕТ ТЕХ, КТО СТАРАЕТСЯ УБИТЬ ЕГОКороткометражный фильм Сергея Фрунзе - *Часы*
Год: 2009
Страна: Россия
Жанр: Триллер

----------

